# Looking for good Daily Bible reading tools



## CDM (Nov 2, 2006)

What are some good daily scripture reading tools out there? There are plenty online daily readings but I'm looking for something you can take into your prayer closet during your quiet times with the Lord (for my wife too).

Have you ever heard of Scripture Union? They have a daily scripture reading publication called _Encounter With God_? It has been commended to me by a well-respected professor of mine.

The most important thing I/we need is a systematic, disciplined appraoch to _daily_ alone time (no distractions) in the Word. I too often fly by the seat of my pants and can neglect this activity ( upon examination, I am proving myself to be very undisciplined).

Suggestions?


----------



## CDM (Nov 2, 2006)

[bump]

 

:criketchirp:


----------



## CDM (Nov 3, 2006)

[bump] again


----------



## ADKing (Nov 3, 2006)

I have recently heard some selections out of Alexander Smellie (author of _Men of the Covenant_) from a book called: _In the Hour of Silence: A Book of Daily Meditations for a Year _. I was impressed by the two I heard and it came recommended by a minister I respect. I have ordered a copy (although it is somewhat difficult to come by). I will let you know what I think when I get a chance to use it more in-depth. I know at least that Smellie was reformed. I have appreciated other things he wrote.

Apparently he also wrote: _Moments of silence: A book of daily meditations for a year _ and
_The well by the way: A second book of counsel and company for the sabbath evening _


----------



## CDM (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you. let me know.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 3, 2006)

Chris,

I don't know if this is what you are looking for but these devotional aids may be of some use:

Charles Spurgeon, _Morning and Evening_ and _Faith's Checkbook_

Octavius Winslow, _Morning Thoughts_ and _Evening Thoughts_

William Jay, _Morning and Evening Exercises_

Robert Hawker, _The Poor Man's Morning and Evening Portions_

Henry Law, _Daily Prayer and Praise_ (Psalms)

R.M. M'Cheyne's Bible Reading Plan

Puritan's Mind, Bible Readings for the Year

John Brown's _Notes on the Psalter_


----------



## CDM (Nov 3, 2006)

Those are very helpful Andrew. One of my problems is my daily Private Worship has to be _in private_. Not around a PC at home or at work.

That's one readon why I was looking at Scripture Union's Encounter With God. It's a quarterly publication that I can take with me in private. Look at Scripture Union's Bible Reading Method:



Pray before reading, asking God to help you understand and receive his Word. Through Christ you are in the Father's holy presence. Approach him boldly, humbly and expectantly. 

Read carefully the Bible passage for the day. Refer to the preceding and following sections as necessary, so that you read in context.

Reflect on what you have read, waiting in openness, ready to obey God's Word to you. First, think through the passage, asking yourself such questions as:

What is the main point of this portion? 

What does God - Father, Son or Holy Spirit - reveal of himself?

What insight am I given into myself and into my life situation? Is there an example of a warning to heed? A promise to claim?

What does Christ require of me now, in thought, word or action? 
Then, complete your meditation by reading the S.U. Bible study guide. In light of these insights from your fellow Christians, think further about what God is saying to you.

Apply what God has taught you from today's reading to the circumstances of life - situations at work, home school, or church. Use what you have learned in order to become more like Jesus. 

Pray again. This time, turn the things you have learned into prayers. Thank God for his greatness and love. Confess your sins. Remember the needs of others. Adore the Lord in his beauty. Go forth to serve him with joy.​
What do you think?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2006)

If you are looking for hardcopies rather than online resources, virtually all of the resources I listed are available in hardcopy. 

I'm not familiar with Scripture Union, but their Bible Reading Method seems good from what I can tell. Meanwhile, there are a couple of other devotional resources that I'll add to my list:

_Puritan Daily Devotional Chronicles_ ed. by I.D.E. Thomas

_Day By Day with the English Puritans_ ed. by Randall J. Pederson


----------



## bookslover (Nov 4, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Chris,
> 
> I don't know if this is what you are looking for but these devotional aids may be of some use:
> 
> ...



I tried reading Hawker at one time, but his prose proved to be much too purple for my taste, so I had to give him up. Just my


----------



## ADKing (Nov 29, 2006)

ADKing said:


> I have recently heard some selections out of Alexander Smellie (author of _Men of the Covenant_) from a book called: _In the Hour of Silence: A Book of Daily Meditations for a Year _. I was impressed by the two I heard and it came recommended by a minister I respect. I have ordered a copy (although it is somewhat difficult to come by). I will let you know what I think when I get a chance to use it more in-depth. I know at least that Smellie was reformed. I have appreciated other things he wrote.
> 
> Apparently he also wrote: _Moments of silence: A book of daily meditations for a year _ and
> _The well by the way: A second book of counsel and company for the sabbath evening _



I have received Smellie's _In the Hour of Silence_. It is a wonderful little book and I do commend it. It normally has a small verse or part of a verse for each day of the year and Smellie's own meditation upon it. In an age when we greatly need to learn again the practice of meditation I have found this useful. I include the following as an example of what the book offers.

ALAS, THE GRATITUDE OF MEN! February 7th.

_"Were there not ten cleansed? but where are the nine?" Luke xvii. 17

Only one leper returned to give God thanks--nine pushed on their way unmindful, ungrateful. And why was that?

Perhaps they knew the danger of committing themselves to Jesus, knew that He was narrowly watched and grievously suspected, knew that even to receive a cure from Him was in itself an offence to many. My Lord, I seek grace not to be so cowardly.

Perhaps they were afraid that now the Master would have a claim upon them and would begin to press the claim. He who had given them their health might demand their loyalty; and they were not ready to yield it. My Lord, I would be more consecrated than they.

Perhaps they were seized with the wish to mix with the world, to go back to its affairs, to play their part in its business. They were impatient of delays which detained them from the promotion of their own interests. My Lord, I would learn to hate such selfishness.

Perhaps they thought that they had only got what was their due. The loathsome disease was an injustice and a grievance, and health was their right, and they need not be profoundly grateful. Ah my Lord, teach me to watch against this self-conceit and pride.

Perhaps they told themselves that their Benefactor was no longer necessary to them. The pressure of urgent want was past, and its disappearance makes a vast difference. My lord, let me always be biased in Thy favour. Let me never forget Thy benefits.

There is no darker sin than ingratitude. I entreat Thee to save me from it._


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm not sure if this would be of help to you but I have been using Ligonier Ministries "Tabletalk" magazine & it has been a tremendous blessing to me in my devotionals. It has a systematic devotional that is really good. This year & I believe continuing through next year they are going through the book of Genesis. That goes from Monday through Friday. It has a text then a teaching from it & further cross references which I really use to get meat. On weekends they have a study that goes along with whatever theme the magazine has for that month. This months theme is on The Freedom of Forgiveness. Last month was Last Supper & October was Covenant Theology so the topics are good. In addition to that it has a read through the bible plan which is great AND has memory scriptures & Reading through the Westminster Catechism as well. In other words for a Reformed person it is GREAT. I came from a Word of Faith/Charismatic background & when I got ahold of this it just was a huge blessing. In addition to that it exposed me to people I might never had heard from like Ligon Duncan, Mark Dever, Burk Parsons etc. It has just been a blessing & I would highly recommend it to anyone that is in for a serious devotional. 
If you are looking for a book John Piper has several devotionals that appear to be very good. Then again I'm biased as I'm a huge Piper follower.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 9, 2006)

Ditto on everything Mr. Fuentes said above.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2006)

ADKing said:


> I have received Smellie's _In the Hour of Silence_. It is a wonderful little book and I do commend it. It normally has a small verse or part of a verse for each day of the year and Smellie's own meditation upon it. In an age when we greatly need to learn again the practice of meditation I have found this useful. I include the following as an example of what the book offers.
> 
> ALAS, THE GRATITUDE OF MEN! February 7th.
> 
> ...



Adam, how did you get a copy of Smellie's book? How much do they want for it? Address, etc.?

(By the way, every time I think that I have a weird last name, I just comfort myself by thinking of Alexander Smellie!)


----------



## ADKing (Dec 9, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Adam, how did you get a copy of Smellie's book? How much do they want for it? Address, etc.?
> 
> (By the way, every time I think that I have a weird last name, I just comfort myself by thinking of Alexander Smellie!)



I think I found a copy on bookfinder.com The price range varied quite considerably depending on which printing. I also checked it out from the public library here first to see if it was any good. I have enjoyed it for the most part. It is thought provoking like "Valley of Vission". 

And yes, I am often grateful for a simple last name!!


----------

